# Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06



## Olli.P (24. Jan. 2007)

Hi,

hier mal ein paar Bilder von unseren Babys....

Die Quali ist zwar nicht so gut, aber trotzdem....

Und die sind nich inn Teich sondern im Aquarium 

     

     

     

     

     

 

Was haltet ihr davon????

Zur Info: Die Aktion haben wir eigentlich nur durchgezogen, um den Kindern und uns mal zu zeigen wie die Babykoi sich entwickeln....


----------



## Steingarnele (24. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Smmer 06*

Hallo Olaf,

sind nen paar schöne Dinger bei, man sieht genau wer immer grossen Hunger hat, viel frisst, und wer zu kurz kommt.  Bei den Farben wird sich sicher noch einiges tun, ich hoffe das sich bei meinen beiden auch noch was tut in der Farbe.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hallo Matze,

Jipp da sind ein paar schöne Fische bei.

Deine beiden sind aber auch sehr schön!!! Sehen aus als wären sie Gelb geboren..... 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja auch noch ein Koi-Kenner zu Wort????

Hier sind jetzt mal ein paar Bilder auf weißem Hintergrund. Selbst da tut sich schon was mit den Farben....

Und die Bilder sind auch besser.... 

Der letzte ist übrigens der größte!!!

        
      
      
      

@ all:Ab welcher Größe können wir die denn wohl in den Teich setzen???

Aber wir haben ja noch die Möglichkeit die JuFi's erst ins 1000L Pflanzenbecken umzuquartieren.....


----------



## WERNER 02 (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Smmer 06*



			
				Steingarnele schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Olaf,
> 
> sind nen paar schöne Dinger bei, man sieht genau wer immer grossen Hunger hat, viel frisst, und wer zu kurz kommt.  Bei den Farben wird sich sicher noch einiges tun, ich hoffe das sich bei meinen beiden auch noch was tut in der Farbe.




Hi Matze

Mit Sicherheit wird sich bei deinen Babykoi noch einiges tun, in Sachen Farbe.
Du wirst überrascht sein wie oft sie sich noch verändern werden. 
Eigentlich kannste sagen ,- wöchentlich verändern sie sich. Aber auch wenn es nie Koi werden werden, wie so mancher sich einen solchen vorstellt, einmalig ist aber jeder Einzelne trotzdem.  Und nur das zählt !!

Gruß
Werner
Der seinen Nachwuchs ( falls welcher übrig bleibt ) meist verschenkt.


----------



## Steingarnele (30. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hallo Werner,

mich würde mal interessieren was für welche die beiden sind.
Der kleine ist nur Orange, vielleicht ein Ginrin-Chagoi, oder Ginrin-Orange-Ogon???  Der grosse ist Orange-weiß, und die Schuppen haben schwarze Ränder, vielleicht ein Kohaku ???   
Bis jetzt hat sich ja noch nix an der Farbe getan, aber was noch nicht ist, kann ja noch werden.  ich hätte nix gegen einen Yamabuki-Ogon, oder Ogon Platinum.


----------



## euroknacker (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hi Matze,
ich würde sagen abwarten ist meiner Meinung nach noch zu früh um Varitäten festzulegen. Noch sind das alles nur Wundertüten wie Werner es ausdrücken würde.


----------



## WERNER 02 (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hi Matze

Jürgen hat es genau getroffen. Wart mal ab, Veränderungen kann es auch noch nach Jahren geben.

Hier spielt dein Teichwasser auch eine maßgebliche Rolle. Kannst dich aber freun,ständig haste "neue Fische" im Teich. 

Lass dich einfach überraschen. Vielleicht haste ja Glück und dein Wunsch wird erhört. Persönlich habe ich meist Asagi im Teich. Der eine eben etwas schöner und den anderen könnte man direkt einstampfen.

Aber meine " Rentner " sind stets dankbare Abnehmer.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hi,


Könnte sich jetzt auch mal einer was zu meinen Fragen und Fischen schreiben?????

Ich bin nu mal neugierig


----------



## WERNER 02 (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*



> Könnte sich jetzt auch mal einer was zu meinen Fragen und Fischen schreiben?????



Hey Olli

Nicht gleich schlagen, das tut doch Aua ! 



> @ all:Ab welcher Größe können wir die denn wohl in den Teich setzen???



Ich würd sagen ab 6 cm dürfte keine Gefahr mehr bestehen. Wenn ausreichend  Versteckmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind, dann schon früher.

Denk aber bitte an die Temperaturen. Frühjahr wäre gut. 
Zu den Farben, das wäre wie in der Glaskugel lesen. Hier wirst du dich überraschen lassen müssen.

Gruß
Werner

Der nun flüchtet !!


----------



## Dodi (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hi Olaf!

So ähnlich wie Deine sehen meine auch aus!
Habe auch das erste mal kleine Koi im Teich, die tatsächlich bis jetzt überlebt haben. Vorher blieb von der Brut nix übrig, wohl alle gefressen! 
Ich bin selber gespannt, was so dabei letztendlich 'rauskommt, habe ganz dunkle, gelbe, beige, weiße mit rot, welche, die wie Asagi aussehen und auch bunt gescheckte. Ein Großteil ist bei mir noch im Teich, die sind zwischen 3 und ca. 10 cm groß, einen Teil habe ich separiert. 
Die separierten Fischchen sind zwischen 3 und 8 cm groß und die werden wir im Frühjahr in den Teich setzen, wenn die Temperaturen einigermassen stabil bei ca. 16° liegen - bis dahin sind sie wohl auch noch etwas gewachsen. 
Ich denke mal nicht, dass die "Großen" die noch fressen werden.

Ist aber alles nur ein Test... 

Wie groß sind denn Deine Fischchen - bei welcher Temp. hälst Du sie derzeit?

Wenn Du Angst hast, dass die großen Koi die kleinen fressen, dann tu sie doch im Frühjahr erstmal ins Pflanzbecken, wenn das Wasser annähernd der Temperatur im Aquarium gleicht. Wirst sehen, im Herbst sind sie bestimmt schön gewachsen, so dass Du sie umsiedeln kannst.

Sorry, mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht beitragen.


----------



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hi Leute,

@ Werner:

Von mir gibt's keine  oder so... 

Ich wollte ja nur das da auch mal was über meine Koi gesacht wird..... 

bei den Farben iss das schon klar, dat sieht man ja schon so; Aquarium schwarzer HG, und im Blumenuntersetzer weiße HG.......

@ Dodi:

Bis vor einiger Zeit waren die noch bei 24-25°C mit Heizung im Aq. aber die Heizung ist jetzt aus, im Moment sind ca. 20°C also Zimmertemperatur im Becken......

Die Größe der kleinen reicht von ca. 4-10 oder 12cm.....

Wahrs. werden wir Sie wenn die Temperaturen entsprechend sind sortieren und die grössten kommen direkt in den Teich und die kleinsten in die Pflanzenschale....

Obwohl ich auch bei den kleinen Koi schon festgestellt habe, dass die gute __ Pflanzenfresser sind!! 

Die haben mir doch glatt unsere 4 Büschel __ Wasserpest die wir den Winter über für die Pflanzenschale vorziehen wollten ABRASIERT!!!


----------



## euroknacker (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hi Olli,
die Heizung würde ich auch auslassen, du wirst sehen die wachsen auch so schnell genug. Hatte letzten Winter ebenfalls kleinzeug im Aquarium, da bekommst du die sogar soweit das dir aus der Hand fressen. Aber wenn du sie dann in den Teich entläßt ist das wieder vorbei :? . Also genieß die Aufzucht im Wohzimmer.


----------



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hi Jürgen ( euroknacker ),

Jipp, die sind in den letzten Wochen ganz schön gewachsen!!!!

Auch ohne Heizung.......

Jedesmal wenn da einer am Aquarium vorbei läuft, stehen die in heller Aufregung an das Scheibe und meinen es gibt was zu fressen...... 

Aber neeee dat geht nich.... 

wir wollen ja keine Kugelfische haben, sondern Koi.....


----------



## Garfield_02_at (26. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

  Hi ja die sind echt toll deine Babys und wenn du keinen Raubfisch im Teich oder 
Katzen an Land hast kannst sie meiner Meinung nach sicher im Frühjahr in den Teich setzen


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hi Leute,

seit Ostersonntag schwimmen unsere 6 großen kleinen mit im Teich, da ist jetzt richtig leben reingekommen............

Im Aquarium sind noch 4 ganz kleine drin geblieben, die hatten sich sonst immer verkrochen. 

Jetzt wo die größeren weg sind, sind die kleinen auch zu sehen.........


----------



## Olli.P (15. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Unsere Baby Koi vom Sommer 06*

Hi,

Und hier ein paar Bilder von den Rackern im Teich..................

  

  

Okay, die Qualität iss nich so besonders aber dass kriegen wir auch noch inn Griff...........


----------

